
Romania Has The Fastest IPv6 Adoption Rate - RaduTyrsina
http://www.maindevice.com/2012/06/07/romania-fastest-ipv6-adoption/
======
mtgx
Romania has 2 major ISP's, one that has always been very innovative, forward-
thinking, has kept prices as low as possible (100 Mbps, unlimited data, for
$13 a month, in pretty much any urban area in the country, and even some rural
ones), and the other who used to be the landline/dial-up monopoly, but right
now are playing catch-up to the other one a bit, but still doing pretty well.

We're still waiting for carriers to start adopting LTE in Europe, though, and
it probably won't happen until 2014 or so. Hopefully, they'll jump straight to
LTE Advanced by then.

~~~
jessor
I'm living in Romania now and can confirm this. My friends in Germany can only
dream about such uplinks. Internetwise, Germany feels like a Second World
Country for me now. The rds founder seems like a very smart man. I never met
him but I like him already :)

Let's see if Cluj can continue to build and hold the startup scene there.

~~~
ccozan
I second that. I'm going from Germany every August to Romania and it feels
like going to Internet Worderland. Cabletv + 100mbs unlimited for 8 euros,
prepaid 3G cards with 5000mins+internet a 5euros, lots of free wireless. Not
to mention the cool operator Zapp ( based on EVDO ), had 2Mbps in on a
isolated mountain summit!

Meanwhile in Germany pretty much is a hindrance, beginning with DSL ( i hate
the uplink ). Not to mention that Vodafone Germany is billing 3g internet like
is made of gold.

EDIT: formatting

~~~
sneak
Contact me, please.

------
sakthig
No .. it is Bhutan .. with 8.37% adoption ;)

~~~
liquidsnake
And a population of 3.6% of Romania... I think we can find a 700k pop city in
Romania with a higher adoption than that :)

~~~
RaduTyrsina
Indeed, but he's still right and I apologize for my error. But I couldn't
really find Bhutan there :)

------
darren_
As someone who's been watching these statistics obsessively for a while now,
the most impressive part is how fast Romania's risen - they've gone from zero
to 6% in literally a couple of months.

------
mariusbutuc
Unfortunately the article doesn't expand much useful information beyond the
title...

TL;DR: > According to Google statistics, Romania leads the way with a 6.55%
adoption rate, followed by France with 4.67%. Japan is on the third place so
far with 1.57% but it seems here “users still experience significant
reliability or latency issues connecting to IPv6-enabled websites.”

------
mgrouchy
Apparently Romania is also popular for Cybercrime,
[http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/01/ff_hackerville_romania...](http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/01/ff_hackerville_romania/all/1)
, related?

~~~
mtgx
A funny story. When Bill Gates came to Romania to launch their Microsoft
branch here, and before he gave his speech, the president (still in power now)
made a "joke" about how _pirating_ Windows has helped Romania tremendously in
the IT sector over the years. I'm not a big fan of the president, but to say
that before the founder of Microsoft and before a crowd (and on TV, too),
takes a lot of guts.

~~~
sugusugu
or a lot of stupidity

------
zokier
I wonder why Norway has 2x adaptation compared to neighboring Finland and
Sweden?

